# Classical Composer whom are Living Paradox ancient--nowaday ancient avant-garde!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Fulbert De Chartes:: Has something dissecting it is sound that make it odd for the year 1000 music don't ya think so hey?

Secondo Solage Music so odd, someone most had time travel in order for this to happen.

Johannes De Lymburgia between Dufay and Binchois are to seized if he were ars subtilior composer or dawn of renaissance I.e Guttenberg pressing invention year zero of renaissance?, or for you it's discovery of the new world Colombus 1492, I prefer to think more for Guttenberg as initiator of Renaissance, since he invented a media press, pressing, books.
Then what about the singular person of Orlando De Lassus ''Porphetia Sybillarum'' sublime masterpiece & immemorial Lagrime Di San Pietro bold and daring may I says avant-garde of ancient time.
Eventually there Gesualdo music that is atonal splendor of dissonance marvelous melodies,( very avant-)

During Baroque, Jean Nicolas Pancrake Royer, did stuff ahead of time inventing grinding black ''metal'' skip metal, just black metal tempo speed & ferocity, Bernard Storace an Italian keyboardist who invented serialism of the renaissance...

I almost forgot during early renaissance 'mister Josquin wrote a motet so bold so daring the first serial work that loops continuously relentlessly and Ockeghem later on, whit Deo Gracias, way ahead of Philip Glass pseudo-serialism.

Nicolas Gombert wrote the uttermost audacious motets, quite incredible may I subject, some album of his genius: Beauty Farm Ensemble motets vol 1 add and vol2 once again a double cd, why IM there why not purchase the Paradise Regained division on ORF (Austria own professional of Franco-Flemish motet 3...

In later paradoxical music first and foremost we have this oddity Iron foundry by Mossolov's it's death-metal-industrial symphonic, I'm aware of there Nikolai Obukhov and his ''Croix Sonore''.Giacinto Selsci, who define avant-garde or Tristan Murail Les Nuages de Magellan...This was my knowledge on ''ancient lore proto-avant-garde classical music, trough thee age's


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Bernard Storace an Italian keyboardist who invented serialism of the renaissance...


wow I'm curious, what is the piece or the pieces you're referring to?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

norman bates said:


> wow I'm curious, what is the piece or the pieces you're referring to?


''Pastorale'' dear Norman Bates


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> ''Pastorale'' dear Norman Bates


very interesting piece, I don't think I would call it serialism though. But I'm suprised by how much it reminds me of the music made in Sardinia with the launeddas, an ancient instrument used on the island


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Minimalism, I think, Storace's Pastorale is the earliest minimalist music IMO.

According so wiki minimalism is



> [s an aesthetic, it is marked by a non-narrative, non-teleological, and non-representational conception of a work in progress, and represents a new approach to the activity of listening to music by focusing on the internal processes of the music, which lack goals or motion toward those goals.[7] Prominent features of the technique include consonant harmony, steady pulse (if not immobile drones), stasis or gradual transformation, and often reiteration of musical phrases or smaller units such as figures, motifs, and cells


Here's a good one


----------

